# 1940/1950 Colson Trike ?



## bushb2004 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all, need some help on this one. It looks like a Colson, the badge says Scout, how do find out what year it is ?

Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 16, 2014)

According to this tricycle site page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php - this model could be from the 1930s to 1940s. Not sure when Colson discontinued the Scout model to narrow it down.

Dave


----------

